# Opération "carbone 14"



## thebiglebowsky (20 Juin 2002)

En vue d'une opération "commando" ultra-secrète, nous recrutons des membres (H/F) dans le thread lancé par Tanplan "The Big Accroc" ...
Merci d'y déposer vos candidatures en toute confidentialité.
Nous comptons sur vous !
Captain thebig


----------



## gjouvenat (20 Juin 2002)

C'est bon... j'arrive


----------



## thebiglebowsky (20 Juin 2002)

En plus, il nous faudrait un technicien chargé d'observer l'activité normale des Oxiens afin de nous signaler tous événements inhabituels - au cas où il y aurait des taupes parmi nous


----------



## thebiglebowsky (20 Juin 2002)

Enfin, pour l'instant tout est calme sur Mac OSX : ils ont été chercher de la "Mozilla" chez le fromager pour déjeuner...on peut comploter en paix


----------



## minime (20 Juin 2002)

Que tu crois !


----------



## thebiglebowsky (20 Juin 2002)

Tidju ! Si j'en crois la photo, ils sont en train de calculer la portée de leurs "kernel panics" en fonction des plantages prévisionnels de leurs machines ... heureusement qu'OSX est lent ... ça nous donne un sérieux délai


----------



## thebiglebowsky (20 Juin 2002)

Un PC user offre de nous fournir gratos "l'écran bleu de la mort de Windows NT" comme bouclier anti kernel !!!
Sympa non !


----------



## gjouvenat (20 Juin 2002)

Je n'ai qu'une chose à dire... et aussi un smiley....

lolololol


----------



## simon (20 Juin 2002)

Faites attention je vous ai à l'oeil moi


----------



## thebiglebowsky (20 Juin 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par Simon:
*Faites attention je vous ai à l'oeil moi   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>
------------------------
Pour l'instant, Simon ! Pour l'instant ...!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Mais nous serons imprévisibles comme des mouches virevoltant au-dessus d'une bouse ... c'est tout dire


----------



## gjouvenat (20 Juin 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par Simon:
*Faites attention je vous ai à l'oeil moi   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Oh my good... j'ai peur


----------



## alèm (20 Juin 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par Simon:
*Faites attention je vous ai à l'oeil moi   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>


----------



## thebiglebowsky (20 Juin 2002)

Euh ! En plus de Jacksim, j'ai l'impression que La Puce ferait une magnifique otage ...
Faudra qu'on y pense au cas où...!!!


----------



## alèm (20 Juin 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par thebiglebowsky:
*Euh ! En plus de Jacksim, j'ai l'impression que La Puce ferait une magnifique otage ...
Faudra qu'on y pense au cas où...!!!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

éthiquement, je me dois de lutter contre toute action terroriste. Donc si jamais des otages sont clairement identifiées, il faudra que j'abatte les kidnappeurs à vue que ceci soit entendu. 

[mode headshot activé]












et s'il le faut





[/mode headshot toujours activé]


----------



## thebiglebowsky (20 Juin 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par alèm:
*
Donc si jamais des otages sont clairement identifiées, il faudra que j'abatte les kidnappeurs à vue&#8230; que ceci soit entendu. 
*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>
---------------------
Ok Alèm ! On ne les identifiera pas clairement : à partir de maintenant, on parlera de J....M et de L....E ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Par contre, j'attire ton attention sur notre détermination à chouchouter nos otages dans les meilleures conditions possibles - c'est uniquement si on rencontre une opposition acharnée qu'on les obligera à écouter du Clayderman pendant une heure ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






On est pas des barbares !


----------



## alèm (20 Juin 2002)

trop tard, j'ai signé un accord avec JackSim (mon employeur-nettoyeur après tout) qui a plus de pouvoir que moi et qui rembourse mieux les frais professionels!


----------



## thebiglebowsky (20 Juin 2002)

Tiens ! mon coq vient de chanter pour la 3ième fois ...  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



...Traître Alèm...


----------



## alèm (20 Juin 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par thebiglebowsky:
*Tiens ! mon coq vient de chanter pour la 3ième fois ...   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



...Traître Alèm...   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>


----------



## nato kino (20 Juin 2002)

_Je savais bien qu'il fallait se méfier des barbus moi...!
C'est pas faute de vous avoir prévenu!!!_


----------



## decoris (20 Juin 2002)

je l'ai reçu aussi, celui la, et ça m'avait fameusement fait marrer....


----------



## thebiglebowsky (20 Juin 2002)

... Le 17 juillet ! L'assaut final des Osxiens sera donné le 17 juillet prochain 15' après le début de la harangue de leur chef suprême - des filets seront à votre disposition pour les piéger - d'où l'expression "filets de harangue" Arrrffffff


----------



## alèm (20 Juin 2002)

_ça sentirait pas la moule-frites avariée dans le coin?_


----------



## thebiglebowsky (20 Juin 2002)

Je vous laisse seuls juges :
posté par filou95 "Pb Java avec Mozilla" :
----------------
"Salut
Avec Mozilla 1.1 en tant qu'admin le chat ( voila par ex ) passe, l'applet se lance et ça marche.
Par contre si un des autres users non admin lance Mozilla et essaye de chater, l'applet ne veut pas se lancer ? pas moyen de chatter en dehors de l'administrateur de l'ordi ?"
----------------
Non seulement ils dansent avec un fromage (...la Java avec Mozilla...) - ils piétinent leurs chats - et en plus, ils lancent leurs chapelets ... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










Ce sont des Huns que l'on va combattre !


----------



## simon (20 Juin 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par thebiglebowsky:
*Euh ! En plus de Jacksim, j'ai l'impression que La Puce ferait une magnifique otage ...
Faudra qu'on y pense au cas où...!!!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Attention parce que si c'est le cas, j'irai cherché le Commando Pack V.10.1.5  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 et là l'Attaque de Kernel Panik sémera la Panik ds la Bar  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Alors Be Careful  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







PS: Gjouvenat fait attention je suis toujours entrain de paufiner mon entraînement à Unreal pour la porchaine LAN...donc...slaaaapppshshsh contrele mur


----------



## alèm (20 Juin 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par thebiglebowsky:
*Ce sont des Huns que l'on va combattre !    
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

des QUOI? COMMENT?


----------



## nato kino (20 Juin 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par thebiglebowsky:
*Je vous laisse seuls juges :
posté par filou95 "Pb Java avec Mozilla" :
----------------
"Salut
Avec Mozilla 1.1 en tant qu'admin le chat ( voila par ex ) passe, l'applet se lance et ça marche.
Par contre si un des autres users non admin lance Mozilla et essaye de chater, l'applet ne veut pas se lancer ? pas moyen de chatter en dehors de l'administrateur de l'ordi ?"
----------------
Non seulement ils dansent avec un fromage (...la Java avec Mozilla...) - ils piétinent leurs chats - et en plus, ils lancent leurs chapelets ...  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










Ce sont des Huns que l'on va combattre !    
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Les vaches!!! Ils codent tous leurs messages...!


----------



## thebiglebowsky (20 Juin 2002)

Non, Simon ! Pas la 10.1.5 ... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



On avait pourtant dit : "pas d'armes stratégiques" !...
Paraît qu'elle tire plus de 20 kernels à la seconde  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



On n'a pas l'équivalent !!!
ps : pour L....E OK, on laisse tomber


----------



## thebiglebowsky (20 Juin 2002)

Tanplan ! Pendant que tu t'occuperas des Huns, je m'occuperai des autres ... Arrrffff  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



ps : sans te commander bien entendu


----------



## nato kino (20 Juin 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par thebiglebowsky:
*Tanplan ! Pendant que tu t'occuperas des Huns, je m'occuperai des autres ... Arrrffff   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



ps : sans te commander bien entendu   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>
Si y en a qu'un , j'en fais mon affaire!
Faudrait voir auusi à respecter les accords de Genève et ne pas employer d'armes chimiques. 
_Je vais quand contacter iburger au cas ou nous serions victimes d'une riposte sournoise et pas très légale!!!_


----------



## thebiglebowsky (20 Juin 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par 'tanplan:
*
Je vais quand contacter iburger au cas ou nous serions victimes d'une riposte sournoise et pas très légale!!!









*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>
-----------------------
Attend, je vais vérifier notre stock de masques parce qu'il a la fâcheuse réputation d'aimer s'éclater  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






ps : je viens de me faire remarquer en pouffant devant mon écran ... soyons prudents


----------



## thebiglebowsky (20 Juin 2002)

Désolé, mais j'attrape un fou-rire convulsant - je vais aux chiottes pour me cacher .... et me calmer ...


----------



## rillettes (20 Juin 2002)

C'est une véritable "opération corned beef" que vous montez là!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Gardez moi les restes, j'ai quelques pots vides encore sur mes étagères!


----------



## vicento (20 Juin 2002)

Mais jusqu'ou ira-t-on ?


----------



## vicento (20 Juin 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par vicento:
*Mais jusqu'ou ira-t-on ?*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Oui.
Jusqu'ou ira-t-on ?

Pour rire tranquille.


----------



## vicento (20 Juin 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par rillettes:
*C'est une véritable "opération corned beef" que vous montez là!   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Gardez moi les restes, j'ai quelques pots vides encore sur mes étagères!   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

HALTE LA !

Le "corned beef" c'est dégueulasse !


----------



## thebiglebowsky (20 Juin 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par vicento:
*
Le "corned beef" c'est dégueulasse !*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>
-----------------------
D'accord, mais avec un bon lance-pierres, ça peut faire des dégâts... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Et puis, iBurger se recharge avec ça


----------



## vicento (20 Juin 2002)

Ouai !

En plus c'est pas classé dans les armes chimiques ce truc là !


----------



## macinside (20 Juin 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par thebiglebowsky:
*Recherchons, pour sabotages ciblés d'équipements OSXiens, un technicien réputé dans le domaine du SAV Apple !
S'adresser dans le thread "opération carbone 14"
Travail facile et bien rémunéré (10 EUR par plantage)
Le technicien devra être équipé de son propre matériel de sabotage, à savoir la V.10.1.5 en CD original.*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

[Post anonyme]Roger ! ok leader cd X.1.5 en poche demande aussi permission d'utiliser prototype X.2 !  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 [/Post anonyme]


----------



## vicento (20 Juin 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par gjouvenat:
*C'est bon... j'arrive











*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Je croyais que le port d'arme était interdit sur les forums.

On est pas au USA ici !


----------



## vicento (20 Juin 2002)

Mais que fait  le modérateur ?


----------



## macinside (20 Juin 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par vicento:
*Mais que fait  le modérateur ?*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

rien


----------



## vicento (20 Juin 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par alèm:
*













et s'il le faut










*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

MERDE !

Lui aussi a l'air d'être armé.


----------



## thebiglebowsky (20 Juin 2002)

Non ! Le Gritche ! il ne faut même pas t'imaginer pouvoir te servir d'un "lance-flamin" - je te sens arriver là !!!


----------



## vicento (20 Juin 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par macinside:
*

rien   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Tu me rassure là.


----------



## bateman (20 Juin 2002)

diversion &gt; j'ai toujours pas reçu mon ibook de la m6 boutique.


----------



## thebiglebowsky (20 Juin 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par macinside:
*
[Post anonyme]Roger ! ok leader cd X.1.5 en poche demande aussi permission d'utiliser prototype X.2 !   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 [/Post anonyme]*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>
--------------------
Permission accordée Amiral ! Toutefois, le prototype X.2 ne doit être utilisé que sur les machines hyper-rapides dépassant le 1,5 Ghz (J'ai encore quelques protos de ce genre utilisés lors de raids anti-PC) - donc, comme on attaque des OXSiens, ce matériel spécifique est totalement inutile  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









Enfin, prends en quelques uns au cas où il y aurait des brebis galeuses parmi eux ...


----------



## rillettes (20 Juin 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par thebiglebowsky:
*

D'accord, mais avec un bon lance-pierres, ça peut faire des dégâts...  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>
Je préconise l'ouverture de la boite avant.


----------



## thebiglebowsky (20 Juin 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par bateman:
*diversion &gt; j'ai toujours pas reçu mon ibook de la m6 boutique.*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>
--------------------
Normal ! Il a été réquisitionné pour servir de cheval de Troie... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



On le bourre avec 0S 9.1 - les OSXiens tentent l'installation de OS X et il pète dans leurs gueules ... ça décime un max ces petits engins


----------



## alèm (20 Juin 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par vicento:
*Mais que fait  le modérateur ?*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

c'est ce que je me demandais je suis en liaison constante avec mes collègues de OSX (mtra entre autres) je les préviendrais lors de tout mouvement de troupes, mais pour l'instant, ça ressemble plus aux peids nickelés leur affaire   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







toutefois, j'ai amené quelques potes avec moi










ça c'est pour l'observation de leurs troupes au sol (rampantes devrais-je dire!   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  )


----------



## thebiglebowsky (20 Juin 2002)

Tidju ! Ils ont DureX avec eux pour faire capoter notre opération ...


----------



## alèm (20 Juin 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par thebiglebowsky:
*Tidju ! Ils ont DureX avec eux pour faire capoter notre opération ...   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

l'important est de créer une zone tampon où vous ne pourrez pénétrer!


----------



## simon (21 Juin 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par thebiglebowsky:
*Non, Simon ! Pas la 10.1.5 ...  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



On avait pourtant dit : "pas d'armes stratégiques" !...
Paraît qu'elle tire plus de 20 kernels à la seconde  
On n'a pas l'équivalent !!!
ps : pour L....E OK, on laisse tomber  *<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Et oui j'ai pas mal vachement stratégique l'air de rien  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Alors soyez prudent dans vos choix, de notre côté on s'organise aussi, discretement mais on s'organise...et je ne vous parle pas de arme suprême qui peut frapper à tout moment...a l'inssu de tout le monde...sans avertir...mais qui fait des dégats incroyable et incomparable...vous voulez savoir ce que c'est.... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










...ok je vous le dit:

MACNN qui crash ces disques et tous les messages disparaissent, vous croyez qu'y c'était passé quoi la dernière fois


----------



## thebiglebowsky (21 Juin 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par alèm:
*
l'important est de créer une zone tampon où vous ne pourrez pénétrer!    
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>
-------------------
Et bien tampax ... enfin, je voulais dire tant pis !


----------



## alèm (21 Juin 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par thebiglebowsky:
*
-------------------
Et bien tampax ... enfin, je voulais dire tant pis !   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

t'es vache là!   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 j'ai failli pas trouver de suite!


----------



## thebiglebowsky (21 Juin 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par Simon:
*
MACNN qui crash ces disques et tous les messages disparaissent, vous croyez qu'y c'était passé quoi la dernière fois   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>
----------------------
Et les posts OS X, ils sont passés où ???
Comme nous ! le minois dans la même m..... du néant !
Quand je pense que vous êtes prêts à vous saborder pour éviter une défaite cuisante et innéluluct... inéculta ... inéluctable  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






C'est pas jojo ça Simon !!!


----------



## alèm (21 Juin 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par thebiglebowsky:
*C'est pas jojo ça Simon !!!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

bah non c'est Simon pas Jojo


----------



## thebiglebowsky (21 Juin 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par alèm:
*
t'es vache là!    
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 j'ai failli pas trouver de suite!    
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>
---------------------
Je sais, je sais !!!
ça ne t'arrive jamais, un neurone qui lâche sans crier gare ???


----------



## macinside (21 Juin 2002)

cible repéré !


----------



## alèm (21 Juin 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par thebiglebowsky:
*
---------------------
Je sais, je sais !!!
ça ne t'arrive jamais, un neurone qui lâche sans crier gare ???   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

un élastique vi mais pas un neurone!


----------



## thebiglebowsky (21 Juin 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par macinside:
*cible repéré !   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>
-------------
Fais gaffe Mac ! C'est Toine !!! Jacksim a dit qu'il était "tout rouge" hier


----------



## simon (21 Juin 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par thebiglebowsky:
*
----------------------
Et les posts OS X, ils sont passés où ???
Comme nous ! le minois dans la même m..... du néant !
Quand je pense que vous êtes prêts à vous saborder pour éviter une défaite cuisante et innéluluct... inéculta ... inéluctable   
	

	
	
		
		

		
			







C'est pas jojo ça Simon !!!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Les posts d'OS X sont toujours en vie, la destruction de posts c'est fait de manière sélective...Le Bar y passer en entier...les messages d'Alème...

Et voui notre résistance c'étant formé bien avant l'heur nous avons un deuxième forum de secours...hé oui la prudence et mère de sureté


----------



## simon (21 Juin 2002)

Alèm je suis désolé j'ai écorché ton nom  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 sorry boy je sais c'est un coup en dessous de la ceinture alors je m'en excuse le plus platement possible


----------



## thebiglebowsky (21 Juin 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par Simon:
*
Et voui notre résistance c'étant formé bien avant l'heur nous avons un deuxième forum de secours...hé oui la prudence et mère de sureté   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>
-------------------------
Je ne savais pas que ta maman s'appelait Prudence comme la mienne !!! ça nous rapproche encore un peu  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









Quand au deuxième forum de secours ... même pas peur : propagande tout ça


----------



## alèm (21 Juin 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par Simon:
*Alèm je suis désolé j'ai écorché ton nom   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 sorry boy je sais c'est un coup en dessous de la ceinture alors je m'en excuse le plus platement possible   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

ah bin maintenant oui, c'était tellement bas que t'as tout aplati!


----------



## simon (21 Juin 2002)

Citation:

"Le wagon de vos provocations roule sur les rails de mon indifférence"

Je trouvais que ce débat manquait cruellement de philosophie


----------



## gjouvenat (21 Juin 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par thebiglebowsky:
*
-------------------------
Je ne savais pas que ta maman s'appelait Prudence comme la mienne !!! ça nous rapproche encore un peu   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









Quand au deuxième forum de secours ... même pas peur : propagande tout ça   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Et oh oh... raprochez vous pas trop (traup dans le langage de simon  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )


----------



## legritch (21 Juin 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par le général thebiglebowsky:
*Non ! Le Gritche ! il ne faut même pas t'imaginer pouvoir te servir d'un "lance-flamin" - je te sens arriver là !!!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Je pensais plutôt me servir d'Ubbfuck un destructeur de forum assez efficace mais Brigitte B. n'est pas d'accord. Comme chant de guerre je proposerais : "Nos estons fîre de nosse petite patreï". 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




As-tu déjà mis tes éperons d'or pour partir à la bataille Ô mon général?


----------



## simon (21 Juin 2002)

Bon autant mettre les choses au clair de suite:






L'anneau Unique est en ma possession donc toute resistance serait vaine et inutile alors on se calme et on se détend un peu


----------



## legritch (21 Juin 2002)

Tiens, nous avons un Hobbit parmis nous...  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Ça peut toujours servir...


----------



## thebiglebowsky (21 Juin 2002)

Je viens d'envoyer un mail à tous les OSXiens ... c'est l'arme fatale    
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







édité par thebig : Et M..... ça a planté hihi ... je reviens de suite ...
[20 juin 2002 : message édité par thebiglebowsky]





[20 juin 2002 : message édité par thebiglebowsky]


----------



## thebiglebowsky (21 Juin 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par Le Gritche:
*
As-tu déjà mis tes éperons d'or pour partir à la bataille Ô mon général?   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>
----------------------
Je ne les quitte jamais - pratique pour me reconduire à la maison comme une brouette quand je m'écroule...


----------



## gjouvenat (21 Juin 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par Simon:
*L'anneau Unique est en ma possession donc toute resistance serait vaine et inutile alors on se calme et on se détend un peu*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Je viendrais te le voler un de ces 4


----------



## thebiglebowsky (21 Juin 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par gjouvenat:
*
Je viendrais te le voler un de ces 4   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>
------------------
Inutile Gjouv ! Le 17 juillet au soir, on lui mettra son anneau dans le nez et on ira le balader nu dans tous les forums pour l'exemple ! Je fourbis déjà la chaîne ...


----------



## thebiglebowsky (21 Juin 2002)

Je confirme que l'opération "carbone 14" débutera le 17 juillet à 07.00 AM - Les détails de l'opération vous seront communiqués dans les prochains jours par messages codés.
Chaque message sera précédé de l'annonce suivante : "Les sanglots longs du Macinside pervers ont mouillé mon écran de larmes délétères"
Jour J - 27 !
Apple Apple Apple Apple (traduction plus appropriée de Pom Pom Pom Pom...)


----------



## thebiglebowsky (21 Juin 2002)

Le 17 juillet, pour les OSXiens, ce sera :


----------



## thebiglebowsky (21 Juin 2002)

A quoi reconnaîtra t'on un OSXien :
il marche lentement (la force de l'habitude...)
il porte un T-shirt avec "I love Kernel Panic"...
quand il s'énerve, il parle en hexadecimal, ce qui l'énerve encore plus !...
la devise des OSXiens : "tous unix dans l'adversité"...
il adore bouffer des patterns - d'ailleurs on le surnomme "pattern buffer"...
Au petit déjeuner, ses toasts sont toujours carbonisés...
Il roule en Jaguar...
Il lui manque toujours quelques Ghz quand il doit payer l'addition...
il fait tout un DRAM quand sa mémoire fait défaut...
quand on lui demande l'heure, il répond invariablement : 10.1.5...










Si vous en avez d'autres ???


----------



## Luc G (21 Juin 2002)

"À quoi reconnaît-on un OSXien ?"
Non seulement, il marche lentement, mais en plus il a le dock courbé.
Chaque fois qu'il voit une souris, il sautille sur place, te menace d'un process, puis, de peur, se fait tout transparent.

Et à quoi reconnaît-on le pilier de bar pro LeBig ??

Je rappelle que je n'ai encore obtenu aucune plaquette hexachromie expliquant les programmres des pour et des contre. Ces démagogues, tous les mêmes. Suivez-moi d'abord, on vous expliquera pour ouù plus tard.

[21 juin 2002 : message édité par Luc G]


----------



## thebiglebowsky (21 Juin 2002)

Le comble pour un OSXien :
"se faire carboniser en paramétrant son firewall"...


----------



## thebiglebowsky (21 Juin 2002)

Un 2ième comble pour un OSXien :
"Faire la java toute la nuit avec sa script, rentrer en Jaguar et écraser le Canard du voisin???"


----------



## legritch (21 Juin 2002)

Comble no 3 :

Un bon OSXien est un OSXien en phase terminal.   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[21 juin 2002 : message édité par Le Gritche]


----------



## thebiglebowsky (21 Juin 2002)

Bon ! Assez plaisanté !  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




Je pars bosser 5 jours au pays des tulipes - retour prévu jeudi prochain - ce sera difficile de poster - vous allez me manquer !!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



A jeudi ... et d'ici là, prenez soin de vous ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Amitié,
thebig


----------



## simon (21 Juin 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par thebiglebowsky:
*Bon ! Assez plaisanté !   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Je pars bosser 5 jours au pays des tulipes - retour prévu jeudi prochain - ce sera difficile de poster - vous allez me manquer !!!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



A jeudi ... et d'ici là, prenez soin de vous !  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Amitié,
thebig*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

La résistance va pouvoir s'organiser tranquillement  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Mais non je déconne bosse bien thebig et abuse pas des tulipes


----------



## thebiglebowsky (29 Juin 2002)

...Jour J - 19... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









ps pour Jack et Simon : je tiens toujours mes promesses....!!!


----------



## aricosec (29 Juin 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par thebiglebowsky:
*je tiens toujours mes promesses....!!!*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

alors rend moi le fric que tu me doit






    ??


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (30 Juin 2002)

de passe.

yala per tutti.

screen saver machine à laver on my mind,


----------



## nato kino (2 Juillet 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par thebiglebowsky:
*...Jour J - 19...  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









ps pour Jack et Simon : je tiens toujours mes promesses....!!!*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>






_y a plus qu'à y aller!_


----------



## thebiglebowsky (2 Juillet 2002)

...Merci Tanplan... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






Jour J - 15 !!!
Ce jour-là on dira : "Mac OS X ... c'était quand même un beau forum...!!!"


----------



## alèm (2 Juillet 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par 'tanplan:
*



ça va en éclabousser certains...!






*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

un bavoir?


----------



## nato kino (2 Juillet 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par alèm:
*

un bavoir?    
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	













*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Comme si ça suffisait!


----------



## alèm (2 Juillet 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par 'tanplan:
*

Comme si ça suffisait!




*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

un ciré :  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




des waders :  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




une capote :


----------



## nato kino (2 Juillet 2002)

_vi vi!!! C'est à peu prêt ça!_


----------



## alèm (3 Juillet 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par 'tanplan:
*vi vi!!! C'est à peu prêt ça!



*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

ou


----------



## Anonyme (3 Juillet 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par thebiglebowsky:
*
Jour J - 15 !!!
Ce jour-là on dira : "Mac OS X ... c'était quand même un beau forum...!!!"



*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>


Problèmes  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  demande autorisation à TheBigTheBeausky  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  uno  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







 extremadente importante en privado


----------



## alèm (3 Juillet 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par Lolita:
*


Problèmes   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




   demande autorisation à TheBigTheBeausky   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




   uno   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







  extremadente importante en privado*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

kesk'elle dit ??


----------



## nato kino (3 Juillet 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par alèm:
*

kesk'elle dit? ??




*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

C'est du code canin... Passe en mode





 pour décrypter le message!!!


----------



## alèm (3 Juillet 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par 'tanplan:
*

C'est du code canin... Passe en mode





  pour décrypter le message!!!   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

désolé je reste en mode  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 , j'y suis bloqué depuis dimanche!


----------



## [MGZ] Black Beru (3 Juillet 2002)

Je savais depuis longtemps que MacOs X faisait envie, mais rendre jaloux à ce point-là...


----------



## thebiglebowsky (3 Juillet 2002)




----------



## nato kino (3 Juillet 2002)

_ça va en éclabousser certains...!_


----------



## thebiglebowsky (3 Juillet 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par [MGZ] Black Beru:
*Je savais depuis longtemps que MacOs X faisait envie, mais rendre jaloux à ce point-là...
*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>
-------------------------
Salut Black Beru !
...pas de la jalousie, mais une vengeance destructrice : tous ces posteurs jeunes, intelligents et chevronnés qui perdent leur temps sur ce forum incompréhensible alors qu'ils pourraient être en bonne compagnie dans le bar ... ça m'énerve !!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






ps : peut-on compter sur les gamers de MGZ pour infiltrer l'ennemi avec leurs lasers neutroniques à phases décalées ???


----------



## minime (3 Juillet 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par thebiglebowsky:
*A quoi reconnaîtra t'on un OSXien :
Au petit déjeuner, ses toasts sont toujours carbonisés...*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Et le dimanche il a droit a du Cocoa


----------



## Anonyme (3 Juillet 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par Lolita:
*


Problèmes   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




   demande autorisation à TheBigTheBeausky   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




   uno   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







  extremadente importante en privado*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>


Mode Canin... Et bien le Zchef, il n'a pas décoder !!






Traduczion: 
Senor Thebiglebeausky, je demande l'autorization de poster un meszage very important en privado pour uno  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  (dizcrézion oblige)


----------



## thebiglebowsky (3 Juillet 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par Lolita:
*
Senor Thebiglebeausky, je demande l'autorization de poster un meszage very important en privado*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>
--------------------
Autorisation accordée, Lolita  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









J'attend ton message privé avec une impatience que j'arrive à peine à contenir  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Amitié,
thebig


----------



## thebiglebowsky (3 Juillet 2002)

Salut Simon !
Exactement ce que j'attendais ...!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






La fermeture de mon post dans Mac OS X fait de moi un martyr sanguinolant que les autres brandiront telle une bannière fièrement dressée lors de l'attaque finale... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






...je suis trop fort...!!!


----------



## thebiglebowsky (3 Juillet 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par thebiglebowsky:
*que les autres brandiront telle une bannière fièrement dressée
*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>
----------------------
Bon ! OK ! j'exagère peut-être, mais à mon âge, on fait ce qu'on peut ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









N'empêche : honte sur toi Simon !!!


----------



## simon (3 Juillet 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par thebiglebowsky:
*

N'empêche : honte sur toi Simon !!!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Tu dis toi ????  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







PS: ton post sera retourné à un nombre de bytes sauvages et intenable ds quelques instants


----------



## [MGZ] Black Beru (3 Juillet 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par thebiglebowsky:
*
-------------------------
Salut Black Beru !
...pas de la jalousie, mais une vengeance destructrice : tous ces posteurs jeunes, intelligents et chevronnés qui perdent leur temps sur ce forum incompréhensible alors qu'ils pourraient être en bonne compagnie dans le bar ... ça m'énerve !!!   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






ps : peut-on compter sur les gamers de MGZ pour infiltrer l'ennemi avec leurs lasers neutroniques à phases décalées ???   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

*Aaaaaaaaaah si c'est pour la défense de la déconnade, alors c'est pour la bonne cause*








J'ai cru un instant que ce n'était qu'une réaction épidermique et conservatrice pour tenter de conserver un souffle de vie au cadavre d'OS 9 (mais j'avais du mal à voir ce que ce genre de bataille puérile venait faire dans le bar   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )

Les gamers de la MGZ sont dans leur grande majorité toujours prêts à défendre le droit au post stupide, inutile et sans intérêt, sauf celui de faire rire   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 (même si on a eu des mots récemment à ce sujet... :rolleyes :...)

[03 juillet 2002 : message édité par [MGZ] Black Beru]


----------



## thebiglebowsky (4 Juillet 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par [MGZ] Black Beru:
*
toujours prêts à défendre le droit au post stupide, inutile et sans intérêt, sauf celui de faire rire*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>
--------------------------
Dans mes bras, mes frères !!!


----------



## thebiglebowsky (4 Juillet 2002)

Simon, ô Simon !
Ecoute la voix de ta conscience :


----------



## simon (4 Juillet 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par thebiglebowsky:
*Simon, ô Simon !
Ecoute la voix de ta conscience :



*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>






Alors fais gaffe mon ptit theBig


----------



## nato kino (4 Juillet 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par Simon:
*






Alors fais gaffe mon ptit theBig   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

_Même pas peur!_


----------



## simon (4 Juillet 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par 'tanplan:
*

Même pas peur!









*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Voilà pour toi


----------



## nato kino (4 Juillet 2002)




----------



## nato kino (4 Juillet 2002)

_Même pas mal!_


----------



## simon (4 Juillet 2002)

Oh my God il est plus fort que ce que je pensais le 'tanplan il va falloir que je sorte mon arme secrete pour lui faire comprendre qui est le chef ici


----------



## nato kino (4 Juillet 2002)

_You are_


----------



## simon (4 Juillet 2002)

L'arme secrète du jour qui va en déstabiliser plus d'un


----------



## nato kino (4 Juillet 2002)

Communiqué à l'attention des membres du commando Carbone 14 : Notre Molah ayant été victime d'une fourbe attaque qui l'oblige maintenant à baigner son séant dans une bassine d'eau de fleurs d'orangé, nous vous demandons à tous de ne plus attendre et de lancer la seconde phase du plan °@#3_xb"77pf!... Les martyrs serons honorés comme il se doit!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










_Go!_


----------



## thebiglebowsky (4 Juillet 2002)

Cette arme secrète te perdra, Simon !!!


----------



## thebiglebowsky (4 Juillet 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par Simon:
*
Voilà pour toi 




*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>
----------------------
Bof, XP c'est de la crotte de bique à côté de çà (et crois moi mon expérience...)


----------



## simon (4 Juillet 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par thebiglebowsky:
*
----------------------
Bof, XP c'est de la crotte de bique à côté de çà (et crois moi mon expérience...)  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			










*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Zut il doit y avoir une taupe chez moi, parce que tu viens de trouver mon arme secrète  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










 il ne me reste plus que la XBox pour me défendre c'est dire que je vais aller vachement loin


----------



## thebiglebowsky (5 Juillet 2002)

Message confidentiel pour La Puce :
Il te reste 13 jours pour choisir entre le camp des vainqueurs fiers et triomphants et le pauvre Simon qui sera réduit à l'état de loque humaine désOSsée ...
Malgré tout, quelle que soit ta décision, et par respect pour toi, nous renoncerons à traîner sa dépouille pantelante et pitoyable de forums en forums...
ps pour Tanplan : non ! nous ne lui mettrons pas les intestins en bouche non plus ... ça fait désordre et j'ai peur de la salmonellose !!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Penses au sort de Jacksim qui, dans quelques semaines, enfilera un bel uniforme pour repeindre les tranchées suisses gruyéreuses !!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



(enfin, cela lui fera toujours quelque chose à enfiler  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)
13 jours...!!!


----------



## simon (5 Juillet 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par thebiglebowsky:
*Message confidentiel pour La Puce :
Il te reste 13 jours pour choisir entre le camp des vainqueurs fiers et triomphants et le pauvre Simon qui sera réduit à l'état de loque humaine désOSsée ...
Malgré tout, quelle que soit ta décision, et par respect pour toi, nous renoncerons à traîner sa dépouille pantelante et pitoyable de forums en forums...
ps pour Tanplan : non ! nous ne lui mettrons pas les intestins en bouche non plus ... ça fait désordre et j'ai peur de la salmonellose !!!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Penses au sort de Jacksim qui, dans quelques semaines, enfilera un bel uniforme pour repeindre les tranchées suisses gruyéreuses !!!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



(enfin, cela lui fera toujours quelque chose à enfiler   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)
13 jours...!!!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Je lui transmettrai  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







 Pour jackSim évidement ça le fait un peu moins mais bon il en faut des gens pour sauver notre fromage et nos chocolat


----------



## nato kino (5 Juillet 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par thebiglebowsky:
*

ps pour Tanplan : non ! nous ne lui mettrons pas les intestins en bouche non plus ... ça fait désordre et j'ai peur de la salmonellose !!!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Penses au sort de Jacksim qui, dans quelques semaines, enfilera un bel uniforme pour repeindre les tranchées suisses gruyéreuses !!!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



(enfin, cela lui fera toujours quelque chose à enfiler   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)
13 jours...!!!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>


----------



## Anonyme (5 Juillet 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par thebiglebowsky:
*
--------------------
Autorisation accordée, Lolita   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









J'attend ton message privé avec une impatience que j'arrive à peine à contenir   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Amitié,
thebig*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>






 Zoummm c'est parti ! Il doit être zchez toi...  si je ne me zuis pas trompée de personne  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




C'est une sacrée  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  pour dans 13 jours !!


----------



## simon (5 Juillet 2002)

Ne vous inquiétez pas ds 13 jours la résistance sera présente, Admin compris  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 alors faites aussi attention


----------



## simon (5 Juillet 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par thebiglebowsky:
*Cette arme secrète te perdra, Simon !!!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Attention je t'avais déjà prévenu si qqn touche à La Puce je débarque avec mon package Commando v10.1.5 et j'ai bien pire encore (il est bien caché parce que très dangereux) mais je voudrais pas le sortir maitenant parce que je risque de faire pas mal de dégat


----------



## nato kino (5 Juillet 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par Simon:
*

j'ai bien pire encore (il est bien caché parce que très dangereux) mais je voudrais pas le sortir maitenant parce que je risque de faire pas mal de dégat   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Arrête! j'en ai les genoux qui claquent!


----------



## thebiglebowsky (5 Juillet 2002)

Inventaire de l'opération :
A ce jour nous disposons de :
4.768 kernel panic dérobés chez l'adversaire,
262 patterns buffer (mais on ne sait pas comment ça fonctionne...!)
300 grammes de Mozilla avarié en tranches,
142 smileys sexy pour faire diversion,
1 Windows ME à manier avec précaution,
21 "Win NT blue screens of death" fournis par nos mercenaires PCistes,
2 Toshops carbonisés et donc inutilisables,
1 Macinside dépareillé,
1 Jagger chargé des télécommunications via SMS ou Textos,
+ la mèche d'Alèm pour faire péter le tout (mais vu sa longueur riquiqui, il faudra se grouiller lors de la mise à feu...!)
Il nous reste 12 jours pour compléter cet arsenal - des idées ???


----------



## thebiglebowsky (5 Juillet 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par Lolita:
*





  Zoummm c'est parti !
*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>
---------------------
Moi aussi !!!


----------



## nato kino (6 Juillet 2002)

Suite à  notre attaque, le serveur à une fois de plus lâché!!!
Le forum OsX aurait subit de graves pertes! Toujours debout, il ne serait poutant plus en mesure de répondre à nos prochains assaults...







_La victoire est proche mes frères! Enfonçons le clou une bonne fois pour toute!_


----------



## alèm (6 Juillet 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par thebiglebowsky:
*262 patterns buffer (mais on ne sait pas comment ça fonctionne...!)*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

euh monsieur Spock, dans la galaxie, a mangé trop de champignons hallucinogènes!   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 <BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par thebiglebowsky:
*+ la mèche d'Alèm pour faire péter le tout (mais vu sa longueur riquiqui, il faudra se grouiller lors de la mise à feu...!)*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

kessidi   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 <BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par thebiglebowsky:
*des idées ???  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

non, jamais, ça me fatigue!


----------



## nato kino (6 Juillet 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par alèm:
*

non, jamais, ça me fatigue!    
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>




_C'est vrai qu'il ne te faut pas grand chose..._


----------



## simon (7 Juillet 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par 'tanplan:
*Suite à  notre attaque, le serveur à une fois de plus lâché!!!
Le forum OsX aurait subit de graves pertes! Toujours debout, il ne serait poutant plus en mesure de répondre à nos prochains assaults...







La victoire est proche mes frères! Enfonçons le clou une bonne fois pour toute!







*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

D'ici le 17 juillet on sera monstre mieux protégé alors profiter encore maintenant avant de ne plus pouvoir


----------



## alèm (7 Juillet 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par 'tanplan:
*




C'est vrai qu'il ne te faut pas grand chose...















*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

ah bon?


----------



## nato kino (7 Juillet 2002)

Ne fait pas l'innocent, j'ai des témoins pour coroborer mes dires!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	















 À la petite cuillère qu'on te ramasse... Les fers en l'air!


----------



## thebiglebowsky (7 Juillet 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par 'tanplan:
*À la petite cuillère qu'on te ramasse... Les fers en l'air!   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>
------------------------
Au moins Simon, lui, a le mérite d'être un adversaire valeureux qui dès le premier instant, a choisi son camp !
Pas comme certains traîtres à qui nous réserverons le sort qu'ils méritent... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






ps : depuis 1 semaine, j'affame mes opposums ... encore quelques jours et ils commenceront à se bouffer entre eux en attendant le festin du 17 juillet prochain  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






...Prépare tes fesses, Alèm


----------



## alèm (7 Juillet 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par thebiglebowsky:
*...Prépare tes fesses, Alèm   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

je me suis confectionné une petite tenue contre tes opposums


----------



## nato kino (7 Juillet 2002)

On aura les notres aussi!
Que du bio...!


----------



## alèm (8 Juillet 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par alèm:
*

je me suis confectionné une petite tenue contre tes opposums




*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

j'ai la même tenue pour séduire les filles, vous omprenez pourquoi ça ne marche pas en ce moment


----------



## nato kino (8 Juillet 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par alèm:
*

j'ai la même tenue pour séduire les filles, vous omprenez pourquoi ça ne marche pas en ce moment?    
	

	
	
		
		

		
			






*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Non, pourquoi?


----------



## nato kino (8 Juillet 2002)

Heureusement, ce n'était qu'un vulgaire clone!
Nous mettons au point une nouvelles arme biologique plus "grinçante" encore qui ne devrait pas tarder à voir le jour... Mais _chut!!!_ C'est une surprise!!!


----------



## thebiglebowsky (8 Juillet 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par aricosec:
*l'enveloppe piégé que je lui ais adressé a fonctionné*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>
-------------------------
Raté Rico ! gna gna gna ...!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Je ne souffre que d'une surdité de l'oreille droite : ma femme m'a téléphoné la semaine dernière en me disant "j'ai reçu une grosse enveloppe de Drancy pour toi !"
Je lui ai répondu : "ouvre vite" ... résultats :
un tympan perforé et l'occasion de dire à ma femme en rentrant le soir : "je t'ai toujours dit que tu avais tendance à te disperser...!!!" Arrrfffffff !!!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






Trop cool !!!


----------



## nato kino (8 Juillet 2002)

C'était un coup pour rien!Notre molla est toujours vivant!


----------



## thebiglebowsky (8 Juillet 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par 'tanplan:
*C'était un coup pour rien
*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>
------------------------
De toutes manières, Rico, l'infâme, le traître, fait toujours des coups pour rien ...  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






Mais je lui réserve une bonne surprise...!!!


----------



## nato kino (8 Juillet 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par thebiglebowsky:
*
------------------------
De toutes manières, Rico, l'infâme, le traître, fait toujours des coups pour rien ...   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






Mais je lui réserve une bonne surprise...!!!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Cochon qui sent des dix...


----------



## legritch (8 Juillet 2002)

Bon, pour reprendre les hostilités... N'y aurait-il pas moyen, sous la torture par exemple, d'avoir le mot de passe admin ou modo du forum que l'on rigole un peu?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






Le chantage est une bonne idée aussi on pourrait ainsi kidnapper l'iPod de Simon et lui forcer à nous donner ce fameux mot de passe...  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






Mais le plus important c'est que :


----------



## thebiglebowsky (8 Juillet 2002)

...Tiens, voilà mon gritchounet qui rapplique ... !!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






Alors, on se le fait bientôt ce petit resto près de la Gare du Midi ???


----------



## legritch (8 Juillet 2002)

Quand tu veux mon bigounet... Mais avant le mois d'août car je suis en congé...  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







 Envoie un MP...


----------



## nato kino (8 Juillet 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par Le Gritche:
*Quand tu veux mon bigounet... Mais avant le mois d'août car je suis en congé...   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







 Envoie un MP...   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>


_Il se pourrait que vous croisiez quelques_





_Le projet est à l'étude..._


----------



## barbarella (9 Juillet 2002)

vive OSX


----------



## Anonyme (9 Juillet 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par barbarella:
*





  vive OSX  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>


----------



## thebiglebowsky (9 Juillet 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par alèm:
*



*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>
-----------------------
Je ne savais pas qu'on faisait également des étuis à zigounettes blindés !!! (...la chose que tu tiens entre les mains...)  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






C'est confortable ???


----------



## aricosec (9 Juillet 2002)

tiens le voisin qui fait son mai 68 perso,a coup d'opposums déplumés,le dernier sursaut d'un blessé,l'enveloppe piégé que je lui ais adressé a fonctionné,il est éparpillé dans tout mouscron,les pares brise des voitures sont eclaboussés de 
( cervelle)_un mot nul rayé_
morceaux informes, son buste rehaussé d'une tete d'oppossum,genre ratage du docteur frankenstein.vous ne risquer plus rien  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 :d


merci arico !


----------



## simon (9 Juillet 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par Le Gritche:
*Bon, pour reprendre les hostilités... N'y aurait-il pas moyen, sous la torture par exemple, d'avoir le mot de passe admin ou modo du forum que l'on rigole un peu? 
Le chantage est une bonne idée aussi on pourrait ainsi kidnapper l'iPod de Simon et lui forcer à nous donner ce fameux mot de passe... 
Mais le plus important c'est que :   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

J'attends de voir ca parce que mon mot de passe est généré aléatoirement en fonction des erreurs des différents kernel panic, sans oublier les erreurs de rippage au format divx, basé également sur algorithme complet à 256 bits et changer aléatoirement toutes les 30 minutes  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 je sais pas pour vous mais on est jamais trop prudent


----------



## nato kino (9 Juillet 2002)

*Une mutinerie!!!*





_N'avez vous pas honte! The mollah Dude risque de ne pas s'en remettre... Lui qui misait tant sur vous..._


_C'est un sale coup mais nous tiendrons bon!_


----------



## simon (9 Juillet 2002)

Ah oui encore un truc, le mot de passe c'est pas lapuce  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







 (faut quand même pas abuser  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)


----------



## thebiglebowsky (9 Juillet 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par Simon:
*
mon mot de passe est généré aléatoirement en fonction des erreurs des différents kernel panic
*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>
----------------------
Euh ! Simon ! Tu nous prends pour des nases ???










Si c'était le cas, et en fonction de la fréquence des kernel sur OS X, ton mot de passe serait généré plus de 2.375,56 fois par seconde - essaie donc de te logger avec ça !!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






N'importe quoi !!!
Quant aux mutins, qu'ils essaient de poster lorsqu'ils seront pendus par les doigts de pieds, les mains derrière le dos, la tête encagoulée, avec un poids de 50 kgs accroché au bout de leurs zigounettes... (Pour Alèm, 100 grammes suffiront... Arrrfffff)!!!
Non mais ...


----------



## simon (10 Juillet 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par thebiglebowsky:
*
-----------------------
Toutes les 30 minutes !!!!!




C'est 28 minutes de plus que ce qu'il nous faut pour hacker allègrement ... et encore, d'une seule main !!!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Je suis impatient de voir un ace du Bar, chopine à la main souris ds l'autre hacké un mot de passe  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	













 pfff  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 je vous jure


----------



## simon (10 Juillet 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par thebiglebowsky:
*
----------------------
Euh ! Simon ! Tu nous prends pour des nases ???










Si c'était le cas, et en fonction de la fréquence des kernel sur OS X, ton mot de passe serait généré plus de 2.375,56 fois par seconde - essaie donc de te logger avec ça !!!
*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Mais theBig faut lire le texte, j'ai dis toutes les trente minutes  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 (les variations entre les 30 minutes j'en ai rien à faire), ahhhh mais je vous jure ça dit que cela veut mener la révolution  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










 non mais je vous jure tout fout le camp de nos jours


----------



## thebiglebowsky (10 Juillet 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par Simon:
*
Mais theBig faut lire le texte, j'ai dis toutes les trente minutes*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>
-----------------------
Toutes les 30 minutes !!!!!





C'est 28 minutes de plus que ce qu'il nous faut pour hacker allègrement ... et encore, d'une seule main !!!


----------



## legritch (10 Juillet 2002)

Une main sur la souris, une main sur le switch...  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Et puis je voulais dire aussi :


----------



## thebiglebowsky (10 Juillet 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par Simon:
*
Je suis impatient de voir un ace du Bar, chopine à la main souris ds l'autre hacké un mot de passe
*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>
-------------------------
Suffit d'attendre un peu !
Avec la 10.1.5 vous aller vous hacker vous-mêmes dans un grand tourbillon de kernels multicolores et de G4 éclatés... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






L'apocalypse, je vous dis !!!
Mais au bar, on sera toujours là pour vous consoler ... (je garde un petit 9.1 au frais au cas ou...!) 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



ps : message pour les potes chargés de ralentir le forum : essayez d'être un peu plus sélectif dans vos actions, vous ralentissez le bar aussi ... tidju !!!


----------



## thebiglebowsky (10 Juillet 2002)

Messages codés :
pom pom pom pom
"Le kernel de Simon est rose fluo"
"Jacksim repeint la tranchée en bleu"
"Le bar est fermé pour cause de fermeture"
"Georges arrivera le 16 à 23 H"
pom pom pom pom


----------



## Anonyme (10 Juillet 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par alèm:
*

je me suis confectionné une petite tenue contre tes opposums




*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Le temps ma rattrapé, excusa mi Senor Thebiglebeausky !






Contre les oppusums peut-être, _(oppusums ?)_ , mais contre Lolita.. za fait aimant(é) !  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Et Senor Alèm comme za carapace, va fundirse como nieve au  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  sî sì atención za va chauffer !


----------



## simon (10 Juillet 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par thebiglebowsky:
*
ps : message pour les potes chargés de ralentir le forum : essayez d'être un peu plus sélectif dans vos actions, vous ralentissez le bar aussi ... tidju !!!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Je vous jure quand on vous dit qu'ils sont mal organisé, ils ne rendent même plus compte d'oû ils postent et ou ils postent


----------



## thebiglebowsky (10 Juillet 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par Lolita:
*
mais contre Lolita.. za fait aimant(é)*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>
-------------------------
...surtout si tu as des piercings...!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






Dangereux ça !!!


----------



## alèm (11 Juillet 2002)

attendez je vous réserve quelques surprises !!!   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




TheBigLebowsky, faites gaffe  

_Les moucrènes à la glaviouze sont prêtes
je répète
les moucrènes à la glaviouze sont prêtes_


----------



## nato kino (11 Juillet 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par alèm:
*

Les moucrènes à la glaviouze sont prêtes
je répète
les moucrènes à la glaviouze sont prêtes



*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>




_Trop tard!_


----------



## alèm (11 Juillet 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par 'tanplan:
*




Trop tard!



*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

c'est pas des  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  qui vont me faire peur


----------



## nato kino (11 Juillet 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par alèm:
*

c'est pas des   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




   qui vont me faire peur?    
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>




_Tu t'es vu en peignoir?!_


----------



## alèm (11 Juillet 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par 'tanplan:
*




Tu t'es vu en peignoir?!






*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

bah non mais tyler beaucoup trop


----------



## nato kino (11 Juillet 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par alèm:
*attendez je vous réserve quelques surprises !!!    
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




TheBigLebowsky, faites gaffe?  

Les moucrènes à la glaviouze sont prêtes
je répète
les moucrènes à la glaviouze sont prêtes



*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Au surprise :  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




_Que devient votre Russe blanc?_


----------



## alèm (11 Juillet 2002)

_où l'on voit JackSim se familiariser avec un décompilateur de kernel panic auto-propulsé, t'as pris quelques kilos Jack, non?_


----------



## nato kino (11 Juillet 2002)

On remarquera une batterie supplémentaire sous le ventre... "LE" point faible!


----------



## alèm (11 Juillet 2002)

une photo de Simon en tenue de combat 







_ah mince, non, je me suis trompé ça c'était pour l'anniv' de La Puce_


----------



## alèm (11 Juillet 2002)

une des scandaleuses affiches collées par LieBigauski et sa bande de pieds nickelés






_c'est macinside, le chef de la propagande ?_





_vous avez sacrément exagérer la musculature de votre chef aussi_


----------



## nato kino (11 Juillet 2002)

Je croyais que les armes biologiques et le clonage étaient condamnés par les accords de Genève...!!!


----------



## alèm (11 Juillet 2002)

_ce que boit Simon tous les matins_


----------



## alèm (11 Juillet 2002)

_son ticheurte pour dormir_


----------



## nato kino (11 Juillet 2002)




----------



## alèm (11 Juillet 2002)




----------



## nato kino (11 Juillet 2002)

ça ne tient pas au lavage!!!


----------



## alèm (11 Juillet 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par 'tanplan:
*











ça ne tient pas au lavage!!!   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>


tu laves ton linge d'une drole de façon aussi


----------



## simon (13 Juillet 2002)

Je crois que les forums ont trop manqué à Alèm pendant quelques jours et y nous pète un plomb grave /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/wink.gif /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif


----------



## thebiglebowsky (14 Juillet 2002)

Avec le nouveau forum, toute notre stratégie est à revoir ... boudiou ...
 /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/wink.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif


----------



## simon (14 Juillet 2002)

Ben vu que j'étais au courant moi j'avais prévu le coup, et TheBig je te rapelle en toute amitié que le 17 c'est tout bientôt /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/wink.gif


----------



## [MGZ]Slug (15 Juillet 2002)

Alpha Team Go ! Rush droite avec Flashbang !
Bravo Team Go dans 15 secs ! Rush gauche pour Div avec HE !
Charlie Team Go Go Go ! Tempo au centre, smoke grenade !

On va les avoir a ces salauds ! mouhahahahahahaha (rire sadique !)


----------



## alèm (15 Juillet 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Simon:</font><hr> Je crois que les forums ont trop manqué à Alèm pendant quelques jours et y nous pète un plomb grave /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/wink.gif /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  <hr /></blockquote>

tu m'en veux d'avoir mis la photo de toi lors de l'anniv' de la Puce ???   /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/confused.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/confused.gif /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif


----------



## [MGZ]Slug (15 Juillet 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par alèm:</font><hr>
tu m'en veux d'avoir mis la photo de toi lors de l'anniv' de la Puce ???   /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/confused.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/confused.gif /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  <hr /></blockquote>

faut dire qu'elle est osée quand meme ... /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif


----------



## thebiglebowsky (15 Juillet 2002)

Découragé !!! /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/frown.gif 
Déjà que j'ai perdu une journée à m'habituer au nouveau forum D) sans y parvenir complètement, voilà que la tactique doit être complètement remaniée : comme le bar est en dernière position, il faut maintenant qu'on attaque du bas vers le haut au lieu du haut vers le bas - quand je vois la grimpette qu'il faudra se taper pour arriver chez les Osxiens, j'en ai le vertige /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif


----------



## nato kino (15 Juillet 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par thebiglebowsky:</font><hr> Découragé !!! /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/frown.gif 
Déjà que j'ai perdu une journée à m'habituer au nouveau forum D) sans y parvenir complètement, voilà que la tactique doit être complètement remaniée : comme le bar est en dernière position, il faut maintenant qu'on attaque du bas vers le haut au lieu du haut vers le bas - quand je vois la grimpette qu'il faudra se taper pour arriver chez les Osxiens, j'en ai le vertige /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif
  <hr /></blockquote>

On y arrivera! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif


----------



## alèm (15 Juillet 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par thebiglebowsky:</font><hr> Découragé !!! /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/frown.gif 
Déjà que j'ai perdu une journée à m'habituer au nouveau forum D) sans y parvenir complètement, voilà que la tactique doit être complètement remaniée : comme le bar est en dernière position, il faut maintenant qu'on attaque du bas vers le haut au lieu du haut vers le bas - quand je vois la grimpette qu'il faudra se taper pour arriver chez les Osxiens, j'en ai le vertige /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif
  <hr /></blockquote>

c'est vrai que ta femme nous a dit que tu n'es pas un habitué de la grimpette !!  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/tongue.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/tongue.gif   /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif


----------



## alèm (15 Juillet 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par alèm:</font><hr> <blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par thebiglebowsky:</font><hr> Découragé !!! /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/frown.gif 
Déjà que j'ai perdu une journée à m'habituer au nouveau forum D) sans y parvenir complètement, voilà que la tactique doit être complètement remaniée : comme le bar est en dernière position, il faut maintenant qu'on attaque du bas vers le haut au lieu du haut vers le bas - quand je vois la grimpette qu'il faudra se taper pour arriver chez les Osxiens, j'en ai le vertige /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif
  <hr /></blockquote>

c'est vrai que ta femme nous a dit que tu n'es pas un habitué de la grimpette !!  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/tongue.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/tongue.gif   /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif   <hr /></blockquote>

avoue que tu m'avais tendu la perche  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/tongue.gif

et que c'était bien la seule que tu pouvais me tendre!!  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/tongue.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif


----------



## alèm (16 Juillet 2002)

bah alors les filles, on se repose avant l'assaut ?? /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif


----------



## simon (16 Juillet 2002)

alèm a dit:
			
		

> * bah alors les filles, on se repose avant l'assaut ?? /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif*



Suis impatient de voir ça /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/wink.gif lol


----------



## gjouvenat (16 Juillet 2002)

Ou ca des filles ??? ou ca ??? /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/confused.gif 
 /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif


----------



## thebiglebowsky (17 Juillet 2002)

Ce matin du 17 juillet 2002 restera à jamais gravé dans nos mémoires.
Les générations futures chanteront nos louanges et honoreront ceux qui sont tombés pour la survie du Bar ; qu'à jamais ils soient auréolés de la gloire des vainqueurs et poursuivent leur chemin sous une pluie d'étoiles et de félicité.
A l'unanimité, il a été décidé de leur donner d'office une évaluation posthume de 5 étoiles.
Nos forces se regroupèrent à 3 heures précises au pied de la falaise qui allait nous mener chez les Osxiens.
En effet, à cause de la traîtrise de certains, notre territoire avait été relégué tout en bas du forum quelques jours avant l'assaut, ce qui nous obligea à une longue et périlleuse escalade parsemée d'embûches et de kernels de tous acabits.
Il avait été décidé que les crazy gamers parfaitement équipés constitueraient notre fer de lance et effectueraient la reconnaissance du terrain sous le commandement de Slug et de Black Beru.
A l'exception de quelques escarmouches dans le forum Airport, réseau et Xserve où quelques Osxiens s'étaient attardés, notre progression fut lente mais inexorable.
Grâce aux renseignements récoltés par nos espionnes de charme, Barbarella et Lolita, nous avons pu éviter un champ de patterns buffers dissimulé sous le forum développement Mac OSX, et nous sommes arrivés en vue de l'ennemi.
Sueurs froides : tapis (de souris !) dans l'ombre de l'Open Source, nous avons été surpris par deux silhouettes se dandinant sur le chemin avoisinant ; c'était Jacksim en uniforme gruyère accompagné de Simon qui portait sa tranchée amovible - Tanplan eut tôt fait de les neutraliser en imitant le cri de La Puce aux abois, et c'est ligotés à un vieux PC qu'ils passèrent le reste de la nuit.
L'assaut final était prévu à 6 H précises.
Dans le but d'éviter des pertes inutiles, nous décidâmes d'utiliser Gjouvenat comme cheval de troie - après avoir revêtu un T-shirt « Tous Unix », il rampa vers les abords du forum OS X où il rencontra Judas - je veux dire Alèm - tout occupé à monter la garde pendant que ses amis Osxiens se reposaient des nombreux resets de la journée.
A coups de pieds au cul, il rejoignit très vite Jacksim et Simon qui nous serviraient de monnaie d'échange au cas où les opérations tourneraient mal.
Alors que j'allais donner l'ordre de l'assaut final, j'entendis Le Gritche crier « Leffe moi faire » et il courut en zigzaguant vers l'ennemi un « blue screen of death Win NT » à la main - malheureusement il ne fit pas beaucoup de chemin et s'écroula sous la multitude de kernels panic mitraillés par les G4 de l'ennemi.
Nous décidâmes de faire une pause à sa mémoire et Rillettes s'occupa du ravitaillement en nourriture tandis que Decus alignait ses trappistes mousseuses à souhait.
Il nous fallait à tout prix submerger les premières lignes ennemies - c'est alors que Macinside eut une idée de génie : « envoyons leur Rico pour brouiller leurs communications » - très vite, l'idée de Mackie porta ses fruits et les Osxiens furent déstabilisés par les posts incompréhensibles de notre Rico national.
Il fallait profiter de la situation - c'est à ce moment que nous fûmes face à la plus ignoble traîtrise de ces dernières décennies : en guise d'ultime rempart, ls Osxiens avaient alignés des milliers de braguettes autour de leur forum - nos engins d'assaut patinaient lamentablement sur les tirettes rutilantes - la situation était critique !
C'était sans compter sur le courage indomptable de Barbarella et de Lolita qui, de leurs mains nues, forcèrent le passage en faisant exploser les braguettes les unes après les autres, laissant ainsi la voie libre à une pénétration en profondeur des lignes ennemies!!!
Petit Scarabée mena l'assaut tandis que nous profitions de l'appui aérien de Bateman !
Vicento, Luc G et Minime menèrent leurs équipes de main de maître ! Le corps à corps était inévitable !
La bataille fut gigantesque, tous périrent ou presque, à part un morpion plus trapu qui s'accrochait aux poils du c...(pardon, mais j'étais sur ma lancée !!!)
Le nombre de combattants était en notre faveur : nous étions 36.237 recensés à 6 H précises tandis que les Osxiens, tout en ayant l'avantage de l'armement lourd, n'étaient que 23.448 ; ce fut déterminant : ils se battaient à 1 contre 1,54541965199 (j'ai fait le calcul précis).
Les cris de la mêlée étaient dantesques : Mackie faisait tournoyer son câble firewire comme un ventilo de Powerbook, Rillettes faisait dégueuler ses adversaires, Le Gritche poussait des cris incompréhensibles, Slug et Black Beru atomisaient à qui mieux mieux, Petit Scarabée était transfiguré - à croire que comme Kung, il était subitement devenu fou, Vicento gueulait : « tire tes pâtes de là ! », Tanplan truffait à tours de pattes - cette rumeur était toutefois dominée par les cris stridents de Barbarella et de Lolita qui criaient « Sus à l'ennemi ! 
C'est à ce moment que  je me suis réveillé trempé de sueurs froides et hagard (du Nord !).
En préparant mon Banania, j'ai pensé : « dommage ! c'était quand même un beau rêve ! »
Jj'ai powerisé mon iMac, me suis loggé sur le forum où j'ai rejoint mes frères relégués au fin fond du forum (tout au fond, là où dans les classes on place les tarés et les turbulents) et je me suis dit : « bof, pas grave tout ça : mieux vaut un petit territoire de liberté et d'amitié en bas qu'un grand espace hiérarchisé plein de kernels et d'emmerdes en haut » ! D'un seul coup, ma tartine de Nutella s'est transformée en festin de roi et c'est à Vous que je la dédie :
A Barbarella et Lolita,
A Manon, malgré qu'elle dise toujours « non »
A Gjouvenat,
A Decus,
A Rillettes,
A Vicento,
A Mackie,
A Bateman,
A Le Gritche,
A Luc G,
A Rico,
A Black Beru,
A Slug,
A Minime,
A Petit Scarabée,
A Tanplan
A Alèm (malgré tout)
A simon, qui a été un valeureux adversaire,
A La Puce, qui nous a bien aidés,
et à tous les autres, posteurs fous ou illuminés du Bar, qui m'apportent amitié, folie et tendresse !
ps : mon intention était de faire un « gros coup marrant et sympa » aujourd'hui - pour cela, il me fallait l'appui des autorités du forum que j'avais contactées par message privé - malheureusement, à ce jour, pas de réponse !
C'est vrai qu'ils avaient probablement d'autres chats à fouetter en ces temps-ci !
Alors, excusez-moi de vous avoir décus !
Je vous embrasse,
thebig
"That's all folk"  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/wink.gif


----------



## thebiglebowsky (17 Juillet 2002)

C'est ici que ça c'est passé !!! /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif


----------



## bateman (17 Juillet 2002)

boudiou. pas mal tout ça.

on se serait cru dans "les Canons de Navarone".

see you in hell.


----------



## minime (17 Juillet 2002)

C'est un rêve à faire tomber les serveurs dans un rush warCraftien !


----------



## Anonyme (17 Juillet 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par thebiglebowsky:</font><hr />* « dommage ! c'était quand même un beau rêve ! »

"That's all folk"  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/wink.gif 
*<hr /></blockquote>
*The Song Remain The Same ...*


----------



## simon (17 Juillet 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par thebiglebowsky:</font><hr />*
A simon, qui a été un valeureux adversaire,
A La Puce, qui nous a bien aidés,
...
Alors, excusez-moi de vous avoir décus !
Je vous embrasse,
thebig
"That's all folk"  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/wink.gif 
*<hr /></blockquote>

Ahhh theBig on reconnait la marque des grands:

 </font><blockquote><font class="small">Citer:</font><hr />

Heres to the crazy ones.

The misfits.

The rebels.

The troublemakers.

The round pegs in the square holes.

The ones who see things differently.

Theyre not fond of rules.

And they have no respect for the status quo.

You can praise them, disagree with them, quote them,
disbelieve them, glorify or vilify them.

About the only thing you cant do is ignore them.

Because they change things.

They invent.    They imagine.    They heal.
They explore.    They create.    They inspire.

They push the human race forward.

Maybe they have to be crazy.

How else can you stare at an empty canvas and see a work of art?
Or sit in silence and hear a song thats never been written?
Or gaze at a red planet and see a laboratory on wheels?

We make tools for these kinds of people.

While some see them as the crazy ones, we see genius.

Because the people who are crazy enough to think
they can change the world, are the ones who do.
<hr /></blockquote> 

Franchement theBig sans toi les forums ne serait pas ce qu'ils sont, en tout cas il manquerait qqch que tu sais très bien faire: ils leurs manquerait une âme /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/wink.gif

Au plaisir, theBig de te croiser un jour /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif


----------



## thebiglebowsky (17 Juillet 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Simon:</font><hr />* 
Au plaisir, theBig de te croiser un jour /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  *<hr /></blockquote>
-------------------------
C'est totalement réciproque, Simon !  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/wink.gif 
Qui sait, les voies du Web sont impénétrables...
ps : merci pour ton post et embrasse La Puce de ma part  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/wink.gif


----------



## legritch (17 Juillet 2002)

Alors là je suis soufflé!!! /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif Bravo mon bigounet!! /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif

P.S. :  je tiens à préciser que si je tenais des paroles incompréhensibles pour mes camarades cela était dû à :
 <ul type="square"> 
 [*]Mon accent 
 [*]Le litre de pékêt que je me suis envoyé pour me donner du courage avant la bataille
 [/list]


----------



## thebiglebowsky (17 Juillet 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par legritch:</font><hr />*Le litre de pékêt que je me suis envoyé pour me donner du courage avant la bataille
*<hr /></blockquote>
---------------------------
Boudiou, c'est donc toi Le Gritche ??? /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/ooo.gif 
On avait pourtant dit qu'on réservait le pékêt pour le lance-flammes au cas où on aurait dû débusquer quelques Osxiens survivants !!! /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif 
A cause de toi, Lolita a du les achever manuellement !!! /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/tongue.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/tongue.gif


----------



## legritch (17 Juillet 2002)

Le lance-flamme? Merde, j'aurais pas du pêter...  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/tongue.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/tongue.gif /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif


----------



## thebiglebowsky (17 Juillet 2002)

legritch a dit:
			
		

> * Le lance-flamme? Merde, j'aurais pas du pêter...  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/tongue.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/tongue.gif /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif   *


---------------------------
On a vraiment frisé la cata !!!
Quoique on en aurait profité pour faire rissoler quelques lardons (ça se fait sur un champ de bataille...) /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif


----------



## legritch (17 Juillet 2002)

La salade (frisée?) que ça aurait fait... /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif
D'un autre côté, on n'était pas là pour rissoler : y'avait des osxiens à émmonder tudieu!!! /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif


----------



## thebiglebowsky (17 Juillet 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par legritch:</font><hr />*
D'un autre côté, on n'était pas là pour rissoler 
*<hr /></blockquote>
-------------------------
 /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif 
...je suis jaloux de ne pas l'avoir trouvé, celle-là !!! /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif


----------



## thebiglebowsky (17 Juillet 2002)

J'ai été faire un tour du côté d'OS X - ça a bardé sec : ils sont en train de faire le ménage :
------------------
Posté par BigBrowser :
J'ai parfois été tenté de repasser sous OS9, pour nettoyer plus facilement des fichiers et dossiers parasites, sans jamais avoir osé le faire, trouvant la man&amp;#339;uvre un peu "crade".
Y-a-t-il un "vrai" danger à le faire ?
Merci de vos réponses.
A+
BB 
--------------------
...ça les apprendra à nous toiser !!!  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif


----------



## nato kino (18 Juillet 2002)

La Belle Épopée que tu nous conta là mon The Big... /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/ooo.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/cool.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif 
Mais ce n'est que partie remise... Nous finirons par vaincre, il ne peut en être autrement!
_Rillettes me fait dire qu'il apprécie ton compliment et qu'il viendra te remercier en personne bientôt..._ 


Et surtout, n'oubliez pas...


----------



## Anonyme (19 Juillet 2002)

Fatigué le scarabée va reprendre la route...amitiés


----------

